# Keine Internetverbindung mit D-Link DIR-655 & Vista



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

*Hi Leute,

ich drehe gleich durch !

Versuche seid gestern meinen neuen D-Link Router DIR-655 mit meinem PC (VISTA 64bit ) zum laufen zu bringen! Habe genau das getan was in der Anleitung des Routers steht.

Ich habe den Router nicht über W-LAN "angeschlossen" sondern per Kabel (1000MBit/sek. leitung)!

Der Rouer ist also wie im Handbuch beschrieben konfiguriert, kann aber keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen!

**Ich habe als Anbieter Arcor und mein alter Router (W-Lan) funktioniert noch perfekt! Bin quasi damit gerade im Netz um euch zu Berichten.

Neustes Firmware update ist auch drauf!!!

WAS KANN ICH NOCH MACHEN??? Muss ich bei Vista was aktivieren/machen ???*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Was du noch machen kannst?Dich erstmal beruhigen!Herz-overclocking ist nicht sonderlich gesund.
Wenn das erledigt ist,dann überprüfe doch erstmal,ob du eine funktionierende verbindung zu deinem router hast.Öffne dazu deinen browser und tippe in die adresszeile bitte 192.168.0.1 ein und drücke enter.Wenn sich dann eine website aufbaut (ggf. vorher mit passwortabfrage),dann hast du erstmal eine funktionierende verbindung.
Sollte es gehen,überprüfst du anschließend deine einwahldaten,um tippfehler auszuschließen.
Sollten diese korrekt sein,dann schaust du bei deinem pc mal bitte unter systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->status anzeigen (der lan-verbindung über die inet kommen soll)->details.Dort findest du die ip-adresse,subnetzmaske,standardgateway und dns-server (alles ipv4) deiner verbindung.Diese postest du dann bitte.


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

Also unter 192.168.0.1 komme ich in den Router! Darüber habe ich ihn auch eingestellt. Habe über PPPoE alles von Arcor RICHTIG eingegeben.

Es wird in der Netzwerkverbindung angezeigt, dass der Router eine Verbindung mit dem Computer hat, baer nicht mit dem Internet...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Also alles manuell festlegen...  Das machst du unter systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->status anzeigen->eigenschaften (unten links).In dem darauf erscheinenden fenster ist eine liste.Dort machst du einen doppelklick auf "Internetprotokoll version 4 (tcp/ipv4)".In dem nun folgenden fenster gibst du folgendes ein:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1
Bevorzugter dns-server: 192.168.0.1


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

So, habe alles eingegeben wie du es geschrieben hast ( bei Internetprotokoll Version 4 TCP/IPv4 ).

Läuft trotzdem noch nicht 

Nochmal nen paar Infos:
_________________________
Netzwerk und Freigabecenter:

Netzwerk öffentlich

Pc---Netzwerk-X-Internet ( Grafikt dort)

Netzwerkerkennung: AN
Freigabe von Datein: AN
Freigabe des öffentlichen Ordners: AN
Freigabe von Druckern: AUS
Kennwortgeschütztes Freigegeben: AN
Freigabe von Medien DAtein: AUS
______________________________

Status Lan Verbindung:

IPv4 Konnektivität: LOKAL
IPv6 Konnektivität: EIngeschränkt

Was soll ich noch sagen !?


----------



## gdfan (22. Februar 2009)

Schon mal Netzwerk auf privat gestellt?
Dann sollte das funktionieren


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

Versuche es mal eben, bis gleich wieder....


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

An "STATUS LAN VERBINDUNG":

IPv4 Konnektivität: LOKAL

ist das ok ???


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

Habe nun auch auf "Privat" umgestellt!

Das hat auch nichts gebracht! Ich habe keine Idee mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Ok,du hast jetzt also zugriff auf den router,aber keinen auf das internet richtig?Und das mit den manuellen einstellungen,ja?
Dann überprüfe mal,ob alle kabel am router richtig angeschlossen sind und fest sitzen (das ist relativ zu sehen.Die stecker sollten nicht von allein heraus fallen)
Anschließend gehst du in das menü deines routers und schaust mal unter "status" und "log",ob er überhaupt eine verbindung zum inet aufbaut.Außerdem vermerkt er dort auch,ob sich dein pc korrekt angemeldet hat.Es währe auch nicht schlecht,wenn du das ganze mal posten könntest.

Edit:Und schalte mal bitte das kennwortgeschützte freigeben aus,auch wenn es eigentlich keinen unterschied machen sollte.


----------



## dot (22. Februar 2009)

Jap, das waere jetzt auch mei nVorschlag gewesen. Erst einmal ueberpruefen ob sich der Rotuer ansich anmelden kann. Falls nicht, bitte mal posten was du wo eingestellt hast (natuerlich nicht die originalen Daten  ).


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

Im Gerätemanager steht "Xtreme n Gigabit Treiber" nicht gefunden!

Also auf der Cd ist er nicht und auf der Herstellerseite finde ich den auch nicht SUPER !!!

 Wat nun?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

dean_1311 schrieb:


> Im Gerätemanager steht "Xtreme n Gigabit Treiber" nicht gefunden!
> 
> Also auf der Cd ist er nicht und auf der Herstellerseite finde ich den auch nicht SUPER !!!
> 
> Wat nun?


Gerätemanager?Für den router benötigst du keinen treiber!Für kein gerät,welches über lan angeschlossen wird,benötigst du einen treiber!
Naja,nach wie vor,es währe hilfreich,wenn du in das routermenü gehen würdest und unter status->log mal schauen und es am besten posten würdest (da stehen auch nur allegemeine infos drin,die aber weiter helfen)


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

ok dann warte , ich binb gleich da *umstöpseln *


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

So hier der Kram:
Uhrzeit : Samstag, 31. Januar 2004 10:38:48

Firmwareversion : 1.21EU,  2008/11/03
WAN

Verbindungstyp : PPPoE

QoS-Engine : Aktiv

Kabel-Status : Verbindung getrennt

DNS Status : Offline

Netzwerk-Status : Verbindung getrennt

Verbindungsbetriebszeit : nicht verfügbar



MAC-Adresse : 00:1B:11:F0:5F:33

Authentifizierung & Sicherheit : Unbekannt

IP-Adresse : 0.0.0.0

Subnetzmaske : 0.0.0.0

Standardgateway : 0.0.0.0

Primärer DNS-Server : 0.0.0.0

Sekundärer DNS-Server : 0.0.0.0
LAN

MAC-Adresse : 00:1B:11:F0:5F:32

IP-Adresse : 192.168.0.1

Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0

Auto IP Address: 0.0.0.0

Standardgateway : 0.0.0.0

Primärer DNS-Server : 0.0.0.0

Sekundärer DNS-Server : 0.0.0.0

DHCP-Server : Enabled
Wireless LAN (Funk-LAN)

Funkbetrieb : Aktiviert

802.11 Modus : Gemischt 802.11n, 802.11g und 802.11b

Kanal Bandbreite : 20MHz

Kanal : 1

Secondary Channel :  

WISH : Aktiv

Wi-Fi Protected Setup : Aktiviert/Konfiguriert

Gast Die Netzwerkeinstellungen für Wi-Fi Protected Setup wurden erfolgreich gespeichert. : Aktiviert/Nicht konfiguriert
SSID-Liste
Netzwerkname (SSID)   Gast     MAC-Adresse   Sicherheitsmodus
Dean_1311       Nein     00:1b:11:f0:5f:32           Deaktiviert
LAN-Rechner

IP-Adresse        Name (ggf.)       MAC
192.168.0.199   LianLi   00:24:8c:08:82:88


und:


Priorität Uhrzeit  Message
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:41:09 2004          Protokoll angezeigt von IP-Adresse 192.168.0.199
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:40:21 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 3-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:39:26 2004          Es wird versucht, die WAN-Verbindung auf Anfrage neu zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:19 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 60-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:18 2004          Protokoll angezeigt von IP-Adresse 192.168.0.199
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:18 2004          Es wird versucht, die WAN-Verbindung auf Anfrage neu zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:13 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 8-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:11 2004          Zulässige Konfigurations-Authentifizierung von IP-Adresse 192.168.0.199
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:37:11 2004          Es wird versucht, die WAN-Verbindung auf Anfrage neu zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:56 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 31-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:55 2004          Drahtlose Verbindung ist aktiv
[WARN]            Sat Jan 31 10:36:55 2004          Einem Netzwerkcomputer (LianLi) wurde die IP-Adresse von 192.168.0.199 zugewiesen.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:55 2004          Es wird versucht, die WAN-Verbindung auf Anfrage neu zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:52 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 13-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:52 2004          DHCP-Server starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:50 2004          Es wird versucht, die WAN-Verbindung auf Anfrage neu zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:45 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 30-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:45 2004          Es wird versucht, eine WAN-Verbindung bei Bedarf zu starten
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:43 2004          LAN-Schnittstelle ist aktiv
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:43 2004          LAN-Ethernet-Carrier erkannt
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:42 2004          Gerät wurde initialisiert
[WARN]            Sat Jan 31 10:36:42 2004          Init von gw_wireless_schedule
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:42 2004          AP-Setup entsperren
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:42 2004          Die obige Meldung wurde 1-mal wiederholt.
[INFO]  Sat Jan 31 10:36:42 2004          Es ist keine Richtlinie für den Internetzugriff aktiv. Jeder besitzt uneingeschränkten Internetzugriff


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Ok,es sieht so aus,als wenn sich der router nicht mit dem inet verbindet.An deinen einstellungen ist also irgendwas nicht richtig.Deine einstellungen für die verbindung sollte so aussehen,wie auf den bildern im anhang,nur das dein username und passwort noch eingetragen werden muß (habe die shots aus dem handbuch pdf) Sollte es noch nicht gehen,kannst du den mtu-wert noch auf 1400 ändern.


----------



## dean_1311 (22. Februar 2009)

Ok, habe das aber alles schon gemacht...

MTU wofür soll das sein? 

Mit meinem Arcor nutze ich ja auch PPPeO ? Habe  von denen einen Brief mit Benutzernamen und Passwort mehr nicht!

Vista fordert ab und zu den Treiber von "Xtreme n Gigabit"

Ich habe das Gefühl das liegt an Vista, dass da irgendwo noch was eingestellt werden muss... Bin echt Ratlos


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

MTU ist die  "Maximum transmission unit" und kann auch dafür sorgen,das eine verbindung nicht zustande kommt.
Dsl in deutschland nutzt prinzipiell pppoe.Bei diesem verfahren benötigst du auch nur username und passwort.
Wie gesagt,netzwerkgeräte benötigen keinen treiber.Du kannst höchstens mal den "phantom-treiber" deinstallieren.Und wo mir es gerade einfällt,hast du irgendwelche programme von der router-cd installiert?Wenn ja,dann deinstallieren.
Die letzte alternative,die mir momentan noch einfällt ist,das du das wlan deines neuen routers konfigurierst und mal versuchst darüber ins inet zu kommen.Dein alter ist ja auch per wlan verbunden gewesen.
So,werde mich jetzt zu bett begeben (morgen halb 6 geht der tag wieder los) und nochmal über dein problem schlafen.Vieleicht kommt mir ja noch ne zündende idee.Also denn...gut`s nächtle...


----------



## dot (23. Februar 2009)

> Kabel-Status : Verbindung getrennt
> DNS Status : Offline
> Netzwerk-Status : Verbindung getrennt



Klingt fuer mich so, als ob das Kabel zum Splitter schon nicht Probleme macht. Hast du das schon einmal kontrolliert? Welche Kabelart wird genutzt? Leuchten LEDs am Router wenn du das Kabel anschlieszt?


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

Kabel sind 100% richtig drin!

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2009)

dean_1311 schrieb:


> Kabel sind 100% richtig drin!
> 
> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr


Äh...Hast du zufällig das handbuch zu deinem dir-655 router zur hand?Wenn ja,dann schaue mal bitte unter "systemanforderungen".In dem handbuch,was ich dazu herunter geladen hab,steht gleich als erster punkt darunter "Ethernet-basiertes Kabel- oder DSL-Modem".So wie ich das sehe,ist das ein blanker router ohne eigenes dsl-modem.Du wirst da wohl ein externes anschließen müssen,bevor der router eine verbindung aufbauen kann (kannst deinen alten router bestimmt auch als normales dsl-modem betreiben).Das ist mir jetzt gerade so aufgefallen.


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

Router 
Einstecken und mit High Speed im Internet surfen. Mit einem Router benötigen Sie kein zusätzliches Modem mehr. Gleichzeitig bietet Ihnen ein Router alle positiven Eigenschaften eines Internet Gateways.

Steht auf der Hompage (Produktbeschreibung)


----------



## dot (23. Februar 2009)

Treffer versenkt. Du brauchst ein Modem.

Siehe Datenblatt:
ftp://marketing.dlink.biz/Product_Information_Material/Datasheets/DIR-655_Datenblatt_deutsch.pdf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2009)

dean_1311 schrieb:


> Router
> Einstecken und mit High Speed im Internet surfen. Mit einem Router benötigen Sie kein zusätzliches Modem mehr. Gleichzeitig bietet Ihnen ein Router alle positiven Eigenschaften eines Internet Gateways.
> 
> Steht auf der Hompage (Produktbeschreibung)


Aber das handbuch zählt!Ein router muß nicht zwangsläfig ein dsl-modem integriert haben.
Mal davon ab,wo hast du deinen satz gefunden?Ich habe nur das hier  dazu gefunden und das steht nix von integriertem modem.Außerdem werden als passendes zubehör adsl2+ modems angeboten (was bei integriertem modem nicht nötig währe)

@ dot: LOL


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

Ach du *******, bei D-link.de ist er auch in der Kategorie ohne Modem gelistet

Ich raste gleich aus ehrlich , was für ein Scheißhaufen.
Könnte mir glatt selbst ein ins Maul haun

Na toll , ich hoffe ich kann den noch zurückgeben, habe bei Notebooksbilliger.de bestellt.

Man hat doch 14 Tägiges umtauschsrecht? Auch wenn geöffnet war oder?

DANKE echt, ich war so der Meinung der hat ein Modem drin ich glaubs immer noch nicht!

DANKE EUCh sOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dot (23. Februar 2009)

Joa, 14 Tage und bei Artikeln ueber 40Eu traegt der Verkaeufer die Versandkosten.


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

AUCH wenn es schon im Gebrauch war??? Was soll ich dem sagen wenn er fragt? Ich war zu doof nen Router zu kaufen???


----------



## dot (23. Februar 2009)

Eine Rueckgabe ist ohne Grund vom Verkaeufer zu akzeptieren.


----------



## dean_1311 (23. Februar 2009)

_DANKE NOCHMAL !!!_

Echt der Hammer


----------

